

The Broken Mindset - FredericJ
http://fredericjacobs.com/the-broken-mindset#

======
lakofsth
what is this nonsense?

"If you compare US education with the european model, you’ll quickly notice
that american kids are getting more confident of what they are doing very
early in life."

Yes, this is a failure of metacognitive skills. They are too ignorant to
realize their ignorance.

